# Traffic fear



## Tulemon (7 mo ago)

We live off a track a short distance off a main road. Pup is 14 weeks and we have started to go for walks on the track in the direction away from the road. Today, for the first time, I walked her towards the road. When we got close enough to see the fast moving vehicles, she showed fear. She is not a nervous dog, and we have successfully overcome initial anxiety about things like vacuum cleaners, so I think we could help her lose the fear of traffic. But, would this be the right thing to do? If she remains nervous of traffic, then in the catastrophic event that she somehow escapes the garden, she might stay away from the road. But then, will it be impossible ever to walk her beside busy roads?

I am a first time dog owner, so would appreciate any advice.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Just some hanging around watching traffic from a distance and from The security of your arms and she should get used to it - and yes I would work on it as a fear as with any other fear


----------



## Tulemon (7 mo ago)

Thank you, will do.


----------



## mmtt94 (3 mo ago)

Hi, we had a similar issue with our puppy - he was pretty nervous/jumpy especially when big lorries or buses passed by. We found lots of treats helped make it much more positive experience for him and just stopping and letting him take to all in really helped. He’s not phased now, just takes a little time we found for them to get comfortable with it


----------



## Puffin (4 mo ago)

Hi Tulemom , i had a similar problem with my 14 week old pup, the solution was to teach her its ok there is nothing to fear from the loud monsters.

I took her to a park where we could sit and observe the traffic from a distance, I ignored the traffic and chatted to her giving her treats and when she seemed comfortable a couple of days later we moved closer. She already does sit/down so it was easy to get her to look at me not the traffic. She just sits now and watches traffic. 

A big plea to everyone, please walk your dogs on the inside of the footpath not next to the traffic. I know of a couple of instances where dogs have been killed when a vehicle mounted the pavement .


----------

